# New ACANA Singles



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm looking forward to giving the ACANA Singles: Limited Ingredient Dog Food a try! This might help out people who dogs has issues with allergies.

ACANA has the following Singles at this time:

1. Duck & Bartlett Pear
2. Lamb & Okanagan Apple
3. Pork & Butternut Squash

The Duck & Bartlett Pear looks like a good choice to me. The others are too, but I like to add more Duck to my pups diets if I can. They are on Lamb now from Fromm and Farmina 

Anyone here been feeding their dogs the new ACANA Singles: Limited Ingredient foods?


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Harry gets the Lamb and Apple. He seems to like it a lot. I also top it with the honest kitchen to give a little extra healthy food to his diet.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I rotate the Acana with Orijen Regional and 6 Fish. They are made by the same company and can be interchanged without any tummy issues.

Brisby likes the lamb and apple. I have a full bag of the duck & pear which I haven't opened yet. 

She gets 50% if the kibble and 50% home cooked food ( meat, fish & veggies( for her dinner.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I rotate the Acana with Orijen Regional and 6 Fish. They are made by the same company and can be interchanged without any tummy issues.
> 
> Brisby likes the lamb and apple. I have a full bag of the duck & pear which I haven't opened yet.
> 
> She gets 50% if the kibble and 50% home cooked food ( meat, fish & veggies( for her dinner.


How did Brisby like the Duck & Pear? I just bought my first bag tonight, and I'll slowly add it over the next 7 days.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Melfice said:


> How did Brisby like the Duck & Pear? I just bought my first bag tonight, and I'll slowly add it over the next 7 days.


Brisby likes all the Acana and Orijen foods. They are all interchangeable without any dietary distress. Currently I have her on Acana Duck & Pear, Orijen Ranchland and Orijen 6 fish which I rotate daily. 

Keep in mind though that only half her diet is kibble and her dry food is always mixed with fresh cooked meat and veggies which may make a difference if you are feeding kibble only. That said though, she loves the kibble in her treat ball.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Brisby likes all the Acana and Orijen foods. They are all interchangeable without any dietary distress. Currently I have her on Acana Duck & Pear, Orijen Ranchland and Orijen 6 fish which I rotate daily.
> 
> Keep in mind though that only half her diet is kibble and her dry food is always mixed with fresh cooked meat and veggies which may make a difference if you are feeding kibble only. That said though, she loves the kibble in her treat ball.


Oh nice and I love the idea of fresh cooked meat and veggies added to a dog's diet. I think I'm going to start doing that setup too 

So far the dogs like their new kibble, and I hope no stool issues over the next few days.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been thinking of adding Acana Duck & Pear. Since our two are both still puppies, they mostly eat Orijen LBP, but occasionally 6 Fish.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Skunky grew up as a puppy on Orijen, and he did awesome on it. Since he is a toy breed, I did not buy the LBP version, but I was very happy with Orijen nonetheless. 

It's a great food, and I use Regional Reg and Six Fish as part of my dog's rotation (all three dogs eat Orijen and ACANA). Great results, and they enjoy their food...good times


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I know they're carnivores, and meat is what they evolved to eat, but I just wonder whether red meat, which increases the risk of cancer in humans, does the same to dogs. I wonder whether dogs getting cancer so often is related to how much meat they eat.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> I know they're carnivores, and meat is what they evolved to eat, but I just wonder whether red meat, which increases the risk of cancer in humans, does the same to dogs. I wonder whether dogs getting cancer so often is related to how much meat they eat.


IMHO dogs were never meant to eat kibble if we really think about it. Dogs have survived and thrived for centuries prior to the creation of dry dog food. Of course, it's easy, convenient, however is it really good for our dogs?

I would suspect that unless one can buy organic food, no food we buy these days is healthy with the introduction of hormones, antibiotics in our meat, GMO's etc. which is likely the cause of increased cancer in both humans and our dogs.....anyway I digress.

I rotate pork, chicken, beef, fish and organ meat for Brisby. Also Acana/Orijen uses human grade ingredients in their dry dog food. 

I don't know with any certainty if what I am doing is right, however I am trying to do the best I can for Brisby diet wise vs feeding raw which might be the best according to some.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Oh nice and I love the idea of fresh cooked meat and veggies added to a dog's diet. I think I'm going to start doing that setup too
> 
> So far the dogs like their new kibble, and I hope no stool issues over the next few days.


I like doing this for Brisby too. It's really not that difficult or time consuming except getting her dinner ready with cutting up the extra meat, veggies etc.

I usually only have to cook for her 2 - 3 times a week. A lot of the meat can be done in a toaster oven ( chicken leg quarters, hunks of beef/pork) and things like chicken liver, chicken hearts, liver etc can be sauteed in a pan and then I add some water so there's a bit of "gravy"...no salt or pepper, however I season with some granulated garlic. 

For the veggies, I steam things like carrots, brussel sprouts, broccoli, sweet potato or oven roast in a bit of olive oil. 

All of the above goes in containers in the fridge and I portion out and add to her kibble daily. She gets 1 - 1 1/4 c kibble plus added meat and veggies. I also give her a sardine and canned tuna or salmon several times a week as a morning treat.

Have fun...your guys will love it!!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't feed too differently. Ella gets the Acana Singles Lamb & Apple for dinner. I plan on rotating with the different proteins and with Orijen (not sure if I have to phase Orijen in when I rotate or if I can go straight to it since it's the same company, haven't gotten that far yet).

For breakfast Ella gets the Nature's Variety Raw Instinct. I get the frozen medallions. When I feed her breakfast I take the next days portion out of the freezer and its defrosted for the next days breakfast. I rotate proteins with this. I'm worried trying to do home made raw I would mess something up, and I don't have the freezer/refrigerator space to make it more economical.

For both breakfast and dinner I add in some cooked sweet potato.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

ktkins7 said:


> I don't feed too differently. Ella gets the Acana Singles Lamb & Apple for dinner. I plan on rotating with the different proteins and with Orijen (not sure if I have to phase Orijen in when I rotate or if I can go straight to it since it's the same company, haven't gotten that far yet).
> 
> For breakfast Ella gets the Nature's Variety Raw Instinct. I get the frozen medallions. When I feed her breakfast I take the next days portion out of the freezer and its defrosted for the next days breakfast. I rotate proteins with this. I'm worried trying to do home made raw I would mess something up, and I don't have the freezer/refrigerator space to make it more economical.
> 
> For both breakfast and dinner I add in some cooked sweet potato.


They are interchangeable....you don't have to phase the Orijen. 

Thanks for the heads up on the Nature's Variety Raw Instinct...going to check this out. Orijen/Acana have introduced and new freeze dried food as well. Going to check this out next time I'm at the store.

*Freeze Dried Dog Food | Orijen*


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> They are interchangeable....you don't have to phase the Orijen.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the Nature's Variety Raw Instinct...going to check this out. Orijen/Acana have introduced and new freeze dried food as well. Going to check this out next time I'm at the store.
> 
> *Freeze Dried Dog Food | Orijen*


Thanks. Good to know about the Orijen.

I've been very happy with the Nature's Variety. It's really easy to deal with and Ella loves it, even though she's a picky eater. The cost depends on the protein. I feed the raw as a separate meal, but the Nature's Variety web site and the bag says you can mix it with dry kibble for the same meal. I originally mixed them before switching to two separate meals and never had any issues at all. The combination of these two foods has her doing much better and she's leaned down since on it.

I'll also give her the occasional marrow bone or turkey neck for her to chew on.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I like doing this for Brisby too. It's really not that difficult or time consuming except getting her dinner ready with cutting up the extra meat, veggies etc.
> 
> I usually only have to cook for her 2 - 3 times a week. A lot of the meat can be done in a toaster oven ( chicken leg quarters, hunks of beef/pork) and things like chicken liver, chicken hearts, liver etc can be sauteed in a pan and then I add some water so there's a bit of "gravy"...no salt or pepper, however I season with some granulated garlic.
> 
> ...


I give sardines to my pups, and they go CRAZY for them!!! It's like they have never been fed before crazy haha.

Thanks for the information, and tips everyone


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Melfice said:


> I give sardines to my pups, and they go CRAZY for them!!! It's like they have never been fed before crazy haha.


We give sardines, too. I hope that makes Summit want to swim next time!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine like veggies too, especially with olive oil. Summit would eat ANYTHING with olive oil, actually.


----------



## DreamingInGold (Feb 22, 2015)

A tiny bit of garlic is probably not bad and would not phase a healthy animal, but you should be careful with it.

My parents springer has an autoimmune disorder triggered by garlic and onions. Her and her brother are examples of BYB at its worst, but I digress.

Just be careful of what you feed and research it carefully. She didn't have her first attack until she was 6, but she very nearly died.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Mine like veggies too, especially with olive oil. Summit would eat ANYTHING with olive oil, actually.


I'll have to try and see if my pups like olive oil added to their food too.

Back to Duck & Pears. It's been a few days since I added to my dogs' meals, and everything is going well so far. No stool issues, and they like their new kibble too.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

My boy was on the ACANA Pork & his itching did not subside.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

migs said:


> My boy was on the ACANA Pork & his itching did not subside.


Interesting. What did you end up feeding him to help with the itching?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

migs said:


> My boy was on the ACANA Pork & his itching did not subside.


I am so sorry to hear this.

There are so many irritants and allergens in our environment today. Perhaps it's not the kibble, but another source like treats or perhaps not related to ingestion at all, like something environmental or something you have or use in your home.

What does your vet say?


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I switched him to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach after a few recommendations from members here. It has stopped his itching. 
I was skeptical since hes always been on Top tier food since I brought him home from the breeder. I'm surprised to say the least that this food has done the trick.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

migs said:


> I switched him to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach after a few recommendations from members here. It has stopped his itching.
> I was skeptical since hes always been on Top tier food since I brought him home from the breeder. I'm surprised to say the least that this food has done the trick.



I also feed mine this kibble. They don't itch on this food and they have good stools.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

What about "hot spots"? I've always suspected that they were due to something in the food. We don't get them now, but I think our first Golden did, ~30 years ago. We fed her various kinds of dog food because we didn't know anything about it then. We finally ended up cooking chicken, rice and veggies for her on the advice of a Shelty breeder friend.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> What about "hot spots"? I've always suspected that they were due to something in the food. We don't get them now, but I think our first Golden did, ~30 years ago. We fed her various kinds of dog food because we didn't know anything about it then. We finally ended up cooking chicken, rice and veggies for her on the advice of a Shelty breeder friend.


My boys itchiness wasn't really hot spots. I did notice a few but I believe those started because of a bout with fleas he had for a week or 2 a few months prior. His "itchiness" was his skin around his butt area, belly & ears being pink-ish. They weren't rashes, or bright red, but they were very pink instead of pure white how they are now. As I mentioned, it wasn't that bad, but I knew he was uncomfortable & I just could not get it to go away no matter what we did. With this latest switch, its pretty much all gone which is a huge relief. Both for him & me.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm going on my second bag of ACANA Duck & Bartlett Pear, and I'm very happy with the results. I will keep my pups on this food for at least 2 more bags, maybe more before switching for their rotation.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm using it too, for Summit! Just started. It's one of the few single-protein foods with low enough calcium for LB puppies. Actually, I think it's the only one I've found from Acana. Acana Pacifica is also safe. I'd like to use Pork, but it's too high until he reaches at least 18 months.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I just bought the third bag of ACANA Duck & Bartlett Pear, and no issues to report. The pups are doing awesome on the food, and Rusty's coat looks better I think. That or it's just having a good bath haha.

Anyway, I'm very happy with this kibble, and it's been added to my dogs' rotation list. Once this bag is finished, it's going to switch to Fromm, Farmina or Orijen I think . 

I like to keep my dogs on the same food for about 3 to 4 months, before switching to a different brand or line. This helps keeps things interesting at meal time, and my dogs have never turned down a dish yet!


----------

